# Need sig help-anyone?



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

Now that I have Sophie I want a new sig so she can be in my sig too. I really like the one I have right now of Gracie and Kristi May, but I want it changed so Sophie's pic is on the other side of the text, and Sophie's name is under Kristi May's. Either that, or a new sig with a picture of Sophie and her name, and have it set up so it alternates between that sig, my current sig, and this sig.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

If someone is going to do it they will probably just make a completely new one, editing to add an animal in after is always harder!

Perhaps all of them in one picture? similar to mine where there are 4 in a row?

There are threads by ForJazz (just above in a sticky) or Boscosmum, if you just add your name to their list they will usually be happy to do it


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

Maybe that would be easier, never thought of that :lol Thank you for the suggestion


----------

